# Quattro won't start from cold first time



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

I recently had my car returned after having my engine re-conditioned. Anyhow when i go to start the car cold it will not start until the third attempt. I have now done this several times over the past 3 days and it always takes 3 attempts before it will start. If i turn the car off and turn it straight back on (whilst warm) it starts straight away although on 2 occasions i have had to do it twice. I know the fuel filter has not been changed in along time. What other causes could there be. I have changed the spark plugs and the battery is working fine.Thanks in advance.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

I would take the car back to the people who did the work for you. I would say its their problem.

Here are some things it could be ........

An earth problem, Are the cables from the battery to the starter feel hot when trying to start it. Are the wires properly tightened on the earths ,battery connections and starter
It could also be the timing is to far advanced or retarded ie a tooth or so out on the timing belt.

How does the engine sound when trying to start it, does it spin slow then burst into life,or does it spin normally then just catch and start.

There are plenty other things apart from the above it could be fuel, losing pressure in the fuel line, could be the starter its self 
Do you have access to a vagcom/vcds ?

Rob


----------



## SaintScoTT (Jun 27, 2008)

hmm I replaced my starter motor not long ago and it seemed to fix these kinds of issues. Still seems to struggle a bit when I have little or no fuel in the tank though.


----------



## Lovinit (Mar 5, 2011)

i cant say for sure... but recently i had a few probs with my car starting... It was a bit hesitant to start a couple of times, but thought nothing of it, eventually though one day after leaving work (in a rush too) it didnt start at all.

When it was put on the VAG tester, apparently a knock/speed sensor was high lighted as the culprit..turns out the wire was loose and had come away completly. Might be worth checking this.. or at least getting someone to Vag check it.. it should highlight.

James


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

It cranks over but it does not start. It does not splutter or anything. I tried it again today and third time lucky it started again. I am going to change the fuel filter and then get it put on a diagnostic machine. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Possibly the crank position sensor. See this post..

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=222285&p=2065586&hilit=crank#p2065586

Hoggy.


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks. I will see what the garage say when they have it on there machine. I find it odd that it only starts on the third time. I was told it could be to do with the immobiliser or car key battery ?


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Mine is starting on second attempt so also thinking crank position sensor like Hoggy said.


----------



## nordic (Apr 26, 2010)

Had occasional starting problems, turned out to be a worn out fuel pump relay. 
It powers half of the engine equipment [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

See this is what is stopping me from replacing the sensor...

Starting problems could be cam sensor, crank sensor, fuel pump, fp relay, starter motor etc etc


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

I got the AA out so i could get the fault code. They have got P0341 Camshaft Sensor A circuit range performance. The camshaft sensor has been changed so i know this is not the problem. The AA guy seemed to think it could be a timing issue.Anyone have experience of this and how easy is it to reset the timing ? Thanks in advance


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, Ign timing etc is controlled by crank position sensor amongst other things.
Check out sensor connections or replace is my suggestion.
Hoggy.


----------



## funk-star (Feb 8, 2011)

New fuel pump relay sorted my one out, thou it still hates a low tank?


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies. Would you suggest replacing the crank sensor before looking at the timing. I have seen a few people have mentioned the cam being a tooth out. The garage who did the re-conditioning of my engine have not got a very good reputation so it would not surprise me if they have not fitted it back correctly. Plus there were no problems with starting before the engine works were completed.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, If cam timing was out by a tooth, I don't believe it would give your intermittent starting probs. 
Has the garage cleared any faults & checked for faults with VagCom when she fails to start, but before she actually starts.?
Hoggy.


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

markgardner said:


> Thanks. I will see what the garage say when they have it on there machine. I find it odd that it only starts on the third time. I was told it could be to do with the immobiliser or car key battery ?


If it is due to the immobiliser then the yellow key symbol will be flashing on the instrument cluster.

Also, the batteries in the key are only for the remote control, the immobiliser part isn't powered.


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

Hoggy, yes they cleared the fault and then tried it again and the fault come back on. The thing that confuses me is how like clockwork it works on the third time of trying. It seems to drive ok and there is no loss of power and it doesn't cut out. Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, What is the fault code then.?
Hoggy.


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

They havent told me it.Just the P0341 code which i think is the standard fault code for the camshaft sensor. So do you think it's worth changing the crank sensor before checking the cam and timing then. I am tempted to take it to Audi but i know they charge stupid money.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Mark, I always thought a faulty cam posn sensor, wouldn't stop engine starting but looking at this link, a faulty one may need the engine to be turned over longer before it starts, so hopefully it is the cam posn sensor rather than crank posn sensor.
http://www.obd-codes.com/p0341
Hoggy.


----------



## HIRAM (Feb 15, 2010)

This is what Ross- Tech Wiki says [smiley=book2.gif]

Rob

16725/*P0341*/000833
Contents [hide]
1 16725/P0341/000833 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal
1.1 Possible Symptoms
1.2 Possible Causes
1.3 Possible Solutions
16725/P0341/000833 - Camshaft Position Sensor (G40): Implausible Signal

Possible Symptoms
Malfunction Indicator Light (MIL) active
Possible Causes
Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty
Camshaft Position Sensor (G40) faulty
*Timing misaligned*
Possible Solutions
Check Wiring from/to Camshaft Position Sensor (G40)
Check Camshaft Position Sensor (G40)
Check Timing


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Mine was wring to the crank sensor had been tugged... was fine when hot... but on a cold start it required a couple of attempts and shakes of the engine to get a fire


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

I got a vag-com lead and it come up the following

16725 - camshaft position sensor (g40) Implausible signal 
PO341 - 35--00

Readiness 0110 0101

The camshaft sensor has been replaced so i will get the wiring looked at.

I tried it this morning and it seemed to really struggle to start on the third attempt.Normally on the third attempt it starts no problem.


----------



## markgardner (Jul 18, 2011)

I took the car out today as i had to drive to wales - 240 mile round trip. On the way back after roughly 6 hrs of virtually continuous driving the car went very sluggish and would not go over 3,500rpm. It was as though the turbo was not kicking in. After about 15 minutes of driving very slow it occasionally had a bit of power but the engine was "rattling". Any ideas ? Could this be down to the timing ?


----------



## fozzie34 (Jan 18, 2011)

markgardner said:


> I took the car out today as i had to drive to wales - 240 mile round trip. On the way back after roughly 6 hrs of virtually continuous driving the car went very sluggish and would not go over 3,500rpm. It was as though the turbo was not kicking in. After about 15 minutes of driving very slow it occasionally had a bit of power but the engine was "rattling". Any ideas ? Could this be down to the timing ?


Could be the camshaft sensor you have suspected, could also be the MAF. If it's still running rough and won't go over 3500rpm try unpluging the MAF and see if it runs better. Best not to run it too far though with it unplugged, but at least you can hopefully rule it out.

I've just had experience of a dud MAF and it gave the exact same symtoms of the rough running with no power, but it started OK.


----------



## qnarkill (Oct 29, 2011)

So can it be said that the fuel pump relay replacement eliminates the not starting up at 1st when low on fuel or not?


----------



## Alec's TT (Dec 9, 2010)

I can confirm after 4 half tanks of fuel a potential cause can be low fuel. Min WILL NOT start on the first try if i have less that a quarter tank. The closer to half the faster the start. Half and above its almost instant! :?:


----------



## toocool (Nov 6, 2012)

is it possible its the sensor and the engine wont fire up untill its cranked over a few times - kind of a saftey thing to stop ignition if somethings wrong, when it wont go above 3500 rpm is that not it going into limp mode? if its throwing up camshaft sensor then surly this is the fault? does it take three individual turns of the key or 3 cranks of the engine? ie. if you just keep cranking does it start or do you have to turn key to off postion and it starts on 3rd time?if it says cam sensor i'd change that first.


----------



## frosty1236 (Dec 8, 2021)

markgardner said:


> I recently had my car returned after having my engine re-conditioned. Anyhow when i go to start the car cold it will not start until the third attempt. I have now done this several times over the past 3 days and it always takes 3 attempts before it will start. If i turn the car off and turn it straight back on (whilst warm) it starts straight away although on 2 occasions i have had to do it twice. I know the fuel filter has not been changed in along time. What other causes could there be. I have changed the spark plugs and the battery is working fine.Thanks in advance.


I had the same problem it will not start on first try when the car sat still like overnight or more then 3 hours , what i did is installing inline check valve also known as non return valve at the fuel pump it cost about 10 euros the part and it did work for me the car starts on first try everytime .. the fuel system loses pressure overtime if your nonreturn valve on fuel pump gets bad its common for its age , when you crank first time the car creates pressure in your fuel system thats why it will start at the second or third try .. i hope this will help anyone with the same problem


----------

